# Moving to Spain this year



## MrBee (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello, I am currently living in France, been here for the last four years. I was born in the UK but the moment I went full time with an online business I moved to a warmer climate. Of course being surrounded by vineyards was a major pull as well.

Now I want to move to Spain and I have chosen the Calpe area because on paper it looks to have everything I need. I love nature and photography and there seems to be an abundance of that and I would like to rekindle my love of golf (Not a great player). I may try and find somewhere just outside the main city.

Its just me (I'm in my 50's) and an 11 year old cat. So I don't need a massive space and I have already seen many properties available to rent.
My question is this, I am type 2 diabetic and wonder what the Spanish health system is like? Is it easy for me to register in the system? 

Would love to meet up with anyone in the area, I intend to rent a holiday property for a couple of weeks in September and find somewhere long term during that time.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Assuming you will continue to work with your online business, you will have to register as autonomo and pay into the Spanish social security system. I am not certain how long you have to wait or if it is once you start paying (someone on here will know) but you could always elect for private healthcare initially until you can get into the system. It is now supposed to be much easier to register a business in Spain with the costs and paperwork vastly reduced. Also the autonomo payments begin at around €50 a month for the first 6 months. You will also need to register as resident and will have to prove income and healthcare provision.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

With regard to your diabetes, it may be a problem getting healthcare unless you already have private insurance which will cover you in Spain as well as where you live now.
You will have to buy your test strips, lancets etc yourself which could work out expensive, as they are not available on prescription, although some of the practice nurses supply the strips at the monthly check up.You will not be able to register on the Spanish health care system unless you register as autonomo.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

On the other hand many medications are available here without prescription, for example metformin which you may be on can be obtained off prescription.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

However, the test strips are 50 euros for 50! Can be ordered from UK more cheaply, though.The diabetic tablet my husband takes is 60 euros a pack of 56!


----------



## MrBee (Mar 7, 2014)

This does not sound so good as I take Metformin three times a day and another called Glicazide. Plus blood pressure tablets which the French associate with my diabetes and all of it is free. I will have to look at affordable health care, there is always a way round things.

Can't let that stop me. 
Thank you for the replies.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

MrBee said:


> This does not sound so good as I take Metformin three times a day and another called Glicazide. Plus blood pressure tablets which the French associate with my diabetes and all of it is free. I will have to look at affordable health care, there is always a way round things.
> 
> Can't let that stop me.
> Thank you for the replies.


I take metformin combined with another drug in a drug called Efficib, its 61.19 euros for 56 tabs, don't know about the glicazide.
surprised you got this free in France-does it supply free health care for all?


----------



## MrBee (Mar 7, 2014)

As long as you are paying tax then Diabetic drugs and associated medicine is completely free here in France the same as it is in the UK. Looks like I am going to lose out on that in Spain but I will get some private health care and hopefully that will cover it.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I think you will find that Spanish health insurance companies don't cover prescription costs.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MrBee said:


> As long as you are paying tax then Diabetic drugs and associated medicine is completely free here in France the same as it is in the UK. Looks like I am going to lose out on that in Spain but I will get some private health care and hopefully that will cover it.


If you pay the autonomo or buy into the Spanish state healthcare system, the prescriptions are dirt cheap. My OH pays about 2 euros a month for metformin.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

kalohi said:


> I think you will find that Spanish health insurance companies don't cover prescription costs.


Yes, that is true. Only the cost of medication prescribed during a hospital stay is included.

Unfortunately, a pre-existing condition like diabetes would also be likely to be excluded by a private insurer, or if cover was offered it would increase the premiums by a huge amount.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

With private health insurance I buy anything I need over the counter but prices are reasonable. Metformina, for instance, is only a couple of euros in the farmacia - cheaper than the cost of a prescription in the UK, ¿no?

When I needed it  I bought the pill OTC, diabetes and blood pressure meds for hubby, you name it! The trick to saving money is to ask if there is a _generico_ which is always much cheaper. Ask for aspirin here and you'll be given Bayer's trademarked pack - they alone have the right to sell 'aspirina' here. Ask for the generic and you'll get _Ácido Acetylsalicílico_ and a load more coins in your pocket.


----------

